# Duchess of Cambridge hoax call nurse found dead



## Northerner (Dec 7, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-20645838

 So sad.


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 7, 2012)

Terrible news. What a waste.


----------



## gail1 (Dec 7, 2012)

how sad....


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 7, 2012)

After reading this on the net and also hearing it on the news, I sincerely hope the two journalists involved lose their jobs and liberty. After all their stupidity has cost someone their life and and also lost two children their Mother


----------



## Steff (Dec 7, 2012)

They should be held accountable someone how, sickos!

SO SO sad this poor lady took her life condolences to her loved ones left behind


----------



## bev (Dec 7, 2012)

Hi Northerner,

What a sad end to this story.I do think the people who made the call were wasting everyones time and making a nuisance call for no apparent reason other than to humour themselves. But - I doubt anyone could have predicated such an outcome as this could they - I am fairly sure if they had known what might happen they wouldnt have done it. Too late now though isnt it - was it worth the laugh?Bev


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 7, 2012)

Poor soul  , she sounds so nice.


----------



## StephenM (Dec 7, 2012)

My deepest sympathy goes to her family and friends. This woman obviously cared very much about her job and patients. The two morons from the radio station should resign as a matter of course! They should also be charged and serve a minimum of five years so that they and others realise this sort of stunt is not funny!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 7, 2012)

bev said:


> Hi Northerner,
> 
> What a sad end to this story.I do think the people who made the call were wasting everyones time and making a nuisance call for no apparent reason other than to humour themselves. But - I doubt anyone could have predicated such an outcome as this could they - I am fairly sure if they had known what might happen they wouldnt have done it. Too late now though isnt it - was it worth the laugh?Bev



Bev, I doubt the thought ever entered their minds that someone might be upset or feel at fault because of their actions. They didn't really expect to be put through. It is such a shame that the nurse must have felt so awful about what had happened that she might have taken her life rather than live with it. So sad for her family. There are some exceptionally cruel hoaxes that have taken place over the years and I've never been a fan of them, but I don't think that the Australians could have thought that this might be a consequence. Not defending them at all, it is a tragedy


----------



## J.Y.Kelly (Dec 7, 2012)

Unfortunately, every action has an equal and opposite REaction.
Hoaxes are never funny enough to justify the anguish they bring.
Making someone, anyone, feel bad, simply to bolster their own ego, says more about the hoaxer than anything else.
These two idiots must feel very proud of themselves! (Not)
Kelly.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 7, 2012)

Local news has just said the hoaxers have been told not to go into work. Hope it's permanent.


----------



## am64 (Dec 7, 2012)

very sad


----------



## Donald (Dec 7, 2012)

they have been taken off air until further notice

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2012-12-08/nurse-who-took-kate-prank-call-found-dead/4416348


----------



## Ellie Jones (Dec 7, 2012)

Somebody taking their own life is very tragic indeed, and my thoughts are with her family...

Sorry but I feel those who are laying the blame without any knowledge of this lady or her life...  Are being totally out of order....

The only people who can shed light for her family is the coroner, when he/she has reviewed all evidence etc collected to see if there is a reason to why...

All this finger pointing does this finger pointing does is make it harder for her family and friends.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 7, 2012)

and, poor Kate.

How would I feel if I was her?


----------



## FM001 (Dec 8, 2012)

No one could foresee that such a tragic event would occur where someone takes their own life and leaves a young family behind, lets be honest who hasn't laughed at Beadles About or Candid Camera without giving it a second thought what the after effects may be on the individual, the two presenters will be riddled with guilt forever more - a sad sad story and my thoughts are with the bereaved family.


----------

